# Postgrey seems to need restart [SOLVED]

## audiodef

It seems like Postgrey needs to be restarted every so often. I start seeing spam get through, restart Postgrey, then it's fine for a few days. Repeat. Anyone else notice this?

----------

## Ant P.

Can't say I've had it fail like that. It's not going to be perfect though, some spam works by exploiting mail forms in insecure web apps (that are backed by a standards-compliant retrying MTA)

----------

## axl

postgrey is a service that does a pretty simple thing. It simply pushes mail 300 seconds. smtp wait 300. 

Do you have any indication (logs) postgrey decided not to do that?

I can assure you, some spammers can wait 300 seconds. postgrey is not fullproof.

----------

## freke

Not noticed that behaviour either; your're not getting log-entries from postgrey when that happens? ie.: *Quote:*   

> Aug 08 12:21:29 mail.vlh.dk postgrey:  cleaning up old logs...
> 
> Aug 08 12:27:53 mail.vlh.dk postgrey:  2018/08/08-12:27:53 CONNECT TCP Peer: "[10.0.0.2]:38090" Local: "[10.0.0.2]:10030"
> 
> Aug 08 12:27:53 mail.vlh.dk postgrey:  action=pass, reason=client AWL, client_name=mx199.a.outbound.createsend.com, client_address=203.55.21.199, sender=JacobfraBarberskabet-adufi1yuuulkhrv1j@cmail19.com, recipient=kibs@vlh.dk
> ...

 

----------

## audiodef

Actually, it seems to be okay. Definitely a lot less spam now. Thanks, guys.

----------

